# Comcast e-Mail on east coast down for 24+ hours?



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Any other Comcast e-mail users out there experiencing this problem? POP and Smartzone are down.
I've heard from another source Comcast is reporting the outage could be for 24-48 hours. WTF???


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Comcast sucks! I switched to Verizon


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I called and was told it would be back up in an hour. Then again, that's their standard answer.


----------



## caesar (Nov 15, 2003)

Mine is also down, wondering what the problem was.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's definitely still down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

No problems here.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:dito: NE...

Bruce - are you Comcast? And if so, do you use Smartzone or POP?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Bruce - are you Comcast? And if so, do you use Smartzone or POP?


Yes, and I have no idea!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been down since at least 9 am.......... fuckers.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Mine is down also thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

ecpd402 said:


> Mine is down also thanks for the info.


we were going to email you to let you know but..........


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Finally back... I was e-mail jonesing...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine's back too!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm sick of Comcast, but it's the only game in my area of town. I'm too far from the central office for DSL and forget about FIOS. I heard they won't let Verizon run their cables onto the cape. Bastards!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> Effing Comcast not working again....


 Confirmed here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

It's the Chinese. They've started their attack.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I heard that this is part of a high-speed upgrade Comcast is performing regionally. That is the good news.

The bad news is you cant enjoy the new faster speeds without an upgrade (read - replacement) of your existing cable modem if it's more that a couple of years old.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

When I called that day they said it was lightning strikes that put down a server.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just got this this morning:


> *Dear Comcast Customer,*
> 
> We owe you a big apology. On Saturday, April 4, 2009 we experienced a significant disruption of our email service. While you may or may not have been affected, we want to explain what happened.
> 
> ...


http://comcast.p.delivery.net/m/p/com/eml/preview.asp?cid=14171671838&pid=642508&mid=1585267824


----------

